

Stripe NYC Meetup - michaelschade
https://stripe.com/blog/stripe-nyc-meetup

======
lkrubner
Stripe is a great company and so I hope this comment does not sound critical,
but I find it surprising that a simple Meetup announcement would make it to
the front page of Hacker News. Right now I see this information about the
post:

6 points by michaelschade 27 minutes ago

So, 6 upvotes in 27 minutes gets you on the front page? I am puzzled by that.
Perhaps it is an otherwise slow day? Is there some other explanation?

~~~
citricsquid
5 points in the first 30 minutes is pretty standard for a front page post on
almost all HN days, except for peak time. At slow times 3 points can be
enough...

~~~
MichaelApproved
Doesn't it also matter _who_ up-votes the post? I thought the ranking was a
weighted points system. Meaning, if you have high karma, your up-vote is more
respected.

I think I've even seen 1 or 2 up-votes getting a story to the homepage.

------
johns
Stripe meetups look great and all, but I'm going to be unreasonably ticked off
until they happen outside the US.

;)

~~~
troels
Well, payment happening outside US would probably be a requirement before
hosting any meetups.

------
FireBeyond
What would a meetup really give attendees? "Hey, you're a merchant who accepts
credit cards? So am I! Kindred spirits!"

Not to be non-constructive, but really am struggling to understand the "point"
of this, and why it needs to get such attention.

